
Zika scare means Olympics Games should not be held in Rio, 150 scientists say - abhi3
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/zika-scare-means-olympics-games-should-not-be-held-in-rio-150-top-medical-experts-say-a7053046.html
======
abhi3
Imagine athletes from poorer states take it back to their countries which
don't have good healthcare infrastructure and it becomes an uncontrollable
epidemic there.

A very real possibility of Half a Million people taking the virus back to
every city on the planet and all they are saying is we'll use mosquito
repellents near the stadiums and hotels and everything will be fine.

I understand that there's alot of money and sunk cost at stake for Brazil and
IOC but it their adamance over this is dangerous.

